
Tiny Spanish publisher clones world's most mysterious book - jackfoxy
https://www.yahoo.com/news/tiny-spanish-publisher-clones-worlds-most-mysterious-book-102653981.html
======
lnrdgmz
Available for viewing on the Internet Archive:
[https://archive.org/details/TheVoynichManuscript](https://archive.org/details/TheVoynichManuscript)

------
tunesmith
I thought the Voynich manuscript made the news a while back and the findings
were that it was nothing special, just a catalog of plants.

